# Bench Micrometer



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 23, 2016)

A REALLY NICE MEASURING TOOL THAT SEEMS TO BE OFTEN OVERLOOKED
IS THE BENCH MICROMETER .

IT SITS THERE ON THE BENCH AND MEASURES PARTS DIRECTLY IN TENTHs
THIS IS A LEVEL OF ACCURACY BEYOND WHAT THE MIKE IN YOUR POCKET CAN DO .

I BUILT THIS ONE FOR CHEAP OUT OF USED PARTS .
THE HEAD IS A STARRETT No. T462 AND THE CHASSIS CAME FROM A No. 677 BENCH MIKE .

THE 3" DIAMETER HEAD GIVES WIDER DIVISIONS FOR THE TENTHs LINES , IT READS
BACKWARDS & FORWARDS AND IT HAS THE COOL LITTLE "SPEEDER" CRATER SO YOU
CAN CRANK IT IN AND OUT WITH THE TIP OF YOUR FINGER .

I DID HAVE TO DO SOME MACHINE WORK TO FIT THIS HEAD ON THAT BODY
BUT I LOVE THE LARGER SIZE HEAD & IT HAS SERVED ME WELL FOR YEARS .


----------



## Holescreek (Jan 23, 2016)

Add a load cell and a digital zero readout and you have a Supermicrometer.


----------

